# My latest project



## GARRYSWF (Jun 24, 2014)

This isa porchswing that Ijust recently finished for my stepson.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 24, 2014)

He wanted cupholders on it so here is what I came up with, they swing out from under the arms of the swing.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Tclem (Jun 24, 2014)

Awesome work


----------



## SENC (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice! The cupholder makes me chuckle - we guys are all alike, aren't we? Is there anything/place that couldn't be improved with a cupholder? I like your hideaway design for it.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Sprung (Jun 24, 2014)

Great work! That cupholder is a great idea too.


----------



## ironman123 (Jun 24, 2014)

A nice swing and good idea on cupholders.


----------



## Mike1950 (Jun 24, 2014)

NICE swing!!!


----------



## Johnturner (Jun 24, 2014)

Nice work - and someone has good taste in beer!


----------



## GARRYSWF (Jun 25, 2014)

Thanks everyone, these comments mean alot to the new guy on the block.


----------



## manbuckwal (Jun 25, 2014)

Very nice , and the cup holders definitely increase the cool factor tenfold


----------



## barry richardson (Jun 25, 2014)

Nice piece of work Gary! Love porches, and porch swings...


----------

